# 2011 Cruze car magazine tests, summary



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the current 'summary' of *Road & Track*, *Car & Driver* and *Motortrend* magazine tests of 2011 Cruze models:

*MAG-ISSUE...MODEL...ENG/TRANS..WT(lbs)..0-60MPH..¼SEC @ MPH ..T×V. *
R&T May11...Eco.....1.4LT 6M...3050.....8.1 sec..16.2 @ 86.8..1406
C&D May11...2LT.....1.4LT 6A...3170.....8.0 sec..16.4 @ 85.0..1394
M-T Apr11...LTZ-RS..1.4LT 6A...3208.....9.0 sec..16.9 @ 82.1..1387
C&D Jan11...LTZ.....1.4LT 6A...3206.....8.9 sec..17.0 @ 82.0..1394
C&D Apr11...LS......1.8L..6A...3143.....9.4 sec..17.2 @ 82.0..1410


...as new tests are published, they will be added to this listing.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I think R&T is pretty much right on with the Eco times but I wonder about C&D and the 2LT figures.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...will be_ interesting_ to see what numbers they get for: (a) 2011 LS 1.8L with 6M and then (b) 2012 models 1LT and/or 2LT 1.4LT with 6M.


----------

